# Einstieg in die Datenbankprogrammierung



## Philips (1. Mai 2008)

Hallo Community! 

ich suche eine (Java) Applikation die mir ermöglicht Befehle\Anfragen an eine Datenbank weiterzuleiten. Natürlich möchte ich das Ergebnis angezeigt bekommen. 

P.S Ich bin Neuling, und habe daher keine wirklichen Erfahrungen mit der Materie. Das Wort Neuling beziehe ich auf Datenbanken und nicht Java als Programmiersprache. Drei Jahre Programmiererfahrung liegen hinter mir, allerdings nur in dem Bereich Applikation und Applet. 

Danke JavaUser!


----------



## semi (1. Mai 2008)

H2-Database ist gut zum Lernen.
Es hat eine einfache Browser-Console, wo du dich mit SQL austoben kannst.

So sieht es aus






Achte nach der Installation bzw. nach dem Entpacken darauf, dass in dem Link, über den es ausgeführt wird, 
ein Verzeichnis bei "Ausführen in" eingetragen ist. In diesem Verzeichnis werden dann deine Datenbanken 
angelegt. Hier im Beispiel ist es "d:\server\h2\db"
Unter "Ziel" kannst du sowas eintragen: %JAVA_HOME%\bin\javaw.exe -server -cp d:\server\h2\bin\h2.jar; org.h2.tools.Console






Wenn du es startest, verwende z.B. die folgenden Einstellungen.
Beim ersten Mal wird die Datenbank, hier "h2db" angelegt. Den Namen kannst du frei wählen. Loginname und
Passwort sind ebenfalls frei wählbar. 





Viel Spaß,
semi


----------



## Philips (2. Mai 2008)

Danke für die ausführliche Anleitung, ich werde es Morgen versuchen!


----------

